# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Assunzione lavoratori OTD

## Secondo5697

Salve, qualcuno potrebbe darmi qualche delucidazione sull'assunzione di lavoratori OTD agricoli? Il mio problema è il seguente: regolarmente ogni anno dobbiamo assumere i braccianti agricoli il giorno in cui si presentano, e finora davamo comunicazione entro 5 gg all'inps al cpi tramite posta e all'inail tramite fax. Vista la nuova manovra 2007, l'articolo 1180, bisogna dare comunicazione entro il giorno precedente, cosa per noi impossibile da fare, visto che il lavoratore inizia il giorno stesso che viene assunto. L'articolo non è molto chiaro in quanto poi cita una procedura di urgenza, senza darne una chara spiegazione. Inoltre parla di invio telematico, anche se a quanto vedo solo l'inps permette di fare cio (se non sbaglio). 
grazie!

----------

